# MOD02 y MOD06 para el 74LS193



## Nokturna

Hola a todos, eh estado leyendo este foro y me pareció bastante interesante, como se darán cuenta este es mi primer mensaje y bueno, me gustaria que me aclararan una duda.

Resulta que tengo que hacer un contador descendente que me marque tanto minutos como segundos, éste va a ir de 15 min, hacia abajo. Al llegar la cuenta a cero, se debe activar un buzzer.

Hasta ahora tengo solucionado el problema de los segundos 59-0, asi que;  ¿ahora como logro hacer una cuenta hacia atrás de 15 a 0 con el 74LS93?


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola Nokturna

Después de un día, qué ha pasado con tu contador de 15 minutos descendente ?.

El 74LS193 que mencionas es un contador Binario, por lo tanto tendrías el problema de hacer que cuente en BCD aunado al circuito para que cuente como reloj.

Por otra parte, sin el afán de ofender: varias veces escribe uno creyendo que se entiende todo por todos. Asume, uno, que todos saben de que se está hablando. Por lo menos yo, perdón por mi ignorancia, no se que es MOD ó MOD02, MOD06, MOD10.

Bien, te adjunto un circuito que probablemente te sirva, analízalo y estúdialo tiene el problema, que quizás puedas corregir, de que el contador de decenas de minutos no se restablece a 15 como se requiere. Creo lo que ocurre es que cuenta +1 al mismo tiempo que se restablece.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## tecnogirl

MrCarlos dijo:


> ... no se que es MOD ó MOD02, MOD06, MOD10...


 
Hola Mr Carlos. MOD es la abreviatura de MODulo y es un operarador matematico similar a la division pero no retorna el cociente sino el residuo. Asi por ejemplo,
2 MOD 6 es ?... correcto, 2. Por qué ?
Porque 2 / 6 = 0 y sobran 2 y este es el valor que retorna el operador MOD6.

Otro ejemplo: que retorna 10 MOD 5 ?... correcto, 0, porque
10/5 = 2 y sobra 0 y este es el valor devuelto.

Y que tiene que ver esto con el 74193 ?
Pues que este chip permite emular el operador MOD, en particular como lo pregunta el consultante, MOD2 y MOD6, cómo ?, pues adicionando una logica (lease compuertas) de modo que se hace una comparacion con el valor del MOD, en este caso 2 o 6, y borrar el contador cuando el conteo sea igual al valor del MOD.

Dejo unos enlaces utiles:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modulo_operation - Descripcion del operador MOD

http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q...riePxF&sig=AHIEtbTHu9AZCp4blW8fCA42DIIOmvLDTA
Ejemplo de implementacion de un MOD16

Finalmente, nota que un contador de minutos o segundos (0-59) es un MOD60 y un contador de horas es.... (0-23) un MOD24.

El operador MOD es mmmmuyyyy empleado en programacion.

Saludos y a tus ordenes.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola tecnogirl

Ni que decir o preguntar más al respecto de MOD’s

Gracias tecnogirl

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Nokturna

Perdón por no ser especifica desde el principio, y muchisimas gracias por contestar, supongo que eso demuestra que soy principiante  y bueno, me explico, resulta que en primer lugar, quise hacer el contador utilizando modulos, el ejemplo de MOD10 es el siguiente: 



Donde lo unico que se hace es agregar una compuerta AND entre Q1 y Q3, con eso se logra una cuenta ascendente de 0 a 9, entonces segun yo lo que tenia que hacer era otra de 0-5 (con MOD06) y 0-1 (MOD02), pero resulta que eso es para hacer una cuenta ASCENDENTE, que en mi caso no iba a funcionar. Aun asi, si alguien quiere saber, para hacer los otros MOD lo unico que se hace, es ingresar otras combinaciones diferentes AND, por ejemplo, para el MOD06 son Q0 y Q2 las que se introducen si mal no recuerdo...

Por eso, cambié la pregunta, porque resulta que para hacer una cuenta descendente, lo que cambia es la configuracion de las entradas P0, P1, P2 y P3 del circuito, ingresando el numero binario del que quiero que comienze, quedando mas o menos asi para los segundos, es decir 59-0:



Mi problema ahora, es que no sé como hacer la cuenta regresiva de 15 a cero, porque si se aprecia en la foto anterior, para el menos siginificativo se ingresó el 9 binario, y en el mas siginificativo el 5, es decir 59.

Hasta la ahora mi idea es hacerlo para los minutos es que sea capaz de contar de 19 a 0, es decir, ingresar un 9 binario en el menos significativo, y un 1 binario en el mas significativo, pero que al presionar el boton de reset, comienze con un 5 en el menos significativo y un 1 en mas significativo, no sé si esto sea posible.

Bueno, espero no haber causado más dudas que respuestas (aunque, supongo que si  ) y si alguien me entendió, me gustaría saber, si fuera posible, que me diga si voy bien o no.

Muchas gracias de antemano. Saludos


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola Nokturna


Si vas a utilizar unos contadores “contando” en forma descendente debes iniciar con programarlos con el número desde donde deseas que empiece a descender; en tu caso, según entiendo, es desde 15:59 y, según entiendo también, es estilo reloj, o sea NO es decimal. Solo falta 1 segundo para que cuente 16 minutos en forma descendente.

Entonces necesitarás 4 contadores “74LS190 Decade Counter” si es que quieres que cuente en decimal. Ó necesitarás 4 contadores “74LS193 Binary Counter” si es que quieres que cuente en binario.
La diferencia entre ellos es que:
Binario=HEX BCD=Decimal
0000=0       0000=0
0001=1       0001=1
0010=2       0010=2
0011=3       0011=3
0100=4       0100=4
0101=5       0101=5
0110=6       0110=6
0111=7       0111=7
1000=8       1000=8
1001=9       1001=9
1010=A       0000=0
1011=B       0001=1
1100=C       0010=2
1101=D       0011=3
1110=E       0100=4
1111=F       0101=5

Una ves que se decida que contador utilizar, hay que programar las entradas P’s al valor de inicio:

0001, 0101, 0101, 1001, = 15:59 Cierto ?
Para que esos números pasen a las Q’s respectivas hay que aplicar un pulso Negativo, transición negativa, un cambio de 1 a 0 Lógico, como quiera llamarse, a la entrada PL. Ojo: el nivel Lógico para esta entrada de control, debe ser 1 si se quiere que el contador cuente. Si se dejara en 0, todos los cambios que ocurran en las entradas P’s pasarán a las Q’s respectivas.

Bien, ya tenemos programados los contadores con el número desde donde iniciará a DESCONTAR en nuestro caso.
Si estamos utilizando el contador 74LS190 debemos aplicar un nivel lógico 1 a las entradas de control U/D (Up/Down) y los pulsos que van a contar se aplican, 1ro. Al contador que tiene la cifra decimal menos significativa.
En este caso es el que tiene en sus Q’s el número 9 binario.

Si estamos utilizando el contador 74LS193 debemos aplicar los pulsos que van a contar a la entrada CPD del contador que tenga la cifra menos significativa. En este caso es el que tiene en sus Q’s el número 9 binario.

Aparentemente nuestros contadores, cualquiera que sean, están contando hacia abajo.

Ahora viene lo bueno pues si se está utilizando el contador 74LS193 éste al llegar a 0 el número que sigue hacia abajo es F, Cierto ? así que si esto es lo que deseas pues correcto, pero si no, entonces hay que agregar una circuiteria para que cuando cambie a F se restablezca a 9 automáticamente y continúe su conteo descendente. Esto para cada uno de los contadores.
Además de hacer esto de aquí arribita, hay que hacer la circuiteria para nuestro propósito original, que cuente de 15:59 hacia abajo.

En cambio si utilizamos el contador 74LS190 éste al llegar a 0 el número que sigue hacia abajo es 9 cierto ?. así que nos ahorramos la circuiteria mencionada anteriormente.

Bien, el juego de contadores que cuentan los segundos deben contar +/- así en los últimos números:
10, 09, 08, 07, 06, 05, 04, 03, 02, 01, 00 exacto aquí hay que restablecer a 59 
es el mismo caso de los contadores que cuentan los minutos.

En fin, ya son muchas palabras para explicar un sencillo contador descendente de 15:59 a 00:00 como el que se muestra en la imagen adjunta.

saludos
a sus ordenes

PD: por cierto, no mencionaste nada del circuito que adjunte. Creo haber descubierto la falla, es causa del simulador, solo me falta hacer unas pruebas para definitivamente descubrir la causa de la falla.


----------



## Nokturna

Ates de nada muchas gracias, bueno, de hecho el circuito tiene que ser con 74ls193, y creo que no me di a entender muy bien nuevamente, pero te agradezco la "traduccion" 

Mira, la cuenta empieza en 15:00, osea que cuando presione el boton de reset se pone en 15:00 y asi empieza en 14:59, 14:58... etc, entonces lo que yo no entendia era como hacer la tercer configuracion empezando del menos significativo, es decir el de las unidades de los minutos, porque debe de ir de 5 a 0 y despues de 0-9, ese es el detalle que no sé como solucionar... 

Muchas, muchas gracias


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola Nokturna

El contador 74LS193 tiene:
Pin 01 D1
Pin 02 Q1
Pin 03 Q2
Pin 04 CPD
Pin 05 CPU
Pin 06 Q2
Pin 07 Q3
Pin 08 GND
Pin 09 D3
Pin 10 D2
Pin 11 PL
Pin 12 TCU
Pin 13 TCD
Pin 14 MR
Pin 15 Vcc

Entonces, si tu botón de Reset lo tienes conectado al Pin 14 (MR = Master Reset, Restablecedor Maestro) no se programan las Q’s a 15:00. como dices en tu mensaje. Esta entrada es para Borrar Las Q’s, esto es para poner todas las Q’s a 0 Lógico. Y es cierta cuando es alta, 1 Lógico.
O a donde tienes conectado el botón llamado Reset ?......

Supongo que al Pin 11 (PL = Program Load, Cargar el Programa), Esta sí, cuando es cierta (0 Lógico) lo que tengan las entradas D’s pasan a las correspondientes Q’s. Y, si esta entrada permanece cierta (0) y cambias los datos en las entradas D’s también cambian las Q’s.

Supongamos que vamos a utilizar tu contador 74LS193 y que solo utilizamos los minutos (15) además de que todo está bien conectado.
De alguna manera (Botones, conmutadores, etc) programamos las entradas D’s así:

0001 0101 = 15 y pasamos estos datos a las Q’s por medio de la entrada PL.
Tu contador mostrará así los resultados de la cuenta en forma descendente:
15, 14, 13, 12, 11, 10, 0F, 0E, 0D, 0C, 0B, 0A, 09, 08, 07, 06, 05, 04, 03, 02, 01, 00.
Las letras no las puede mostrar el Display de 7 Segmentos, así que aparecerán solo garabatos.
Entonces: cuando la cuenta descendente llegue a 0F debemos INMEDIATAMENTE restablecer a 09 y que siga contando 09, 08, 07, 06, 05, 04, 03, 02, 01, 00. exacto aquí debemos detener el conteo y de alguna manera hacer sonar el Buzzer.

Pero como ya tienes utilizadas las entradas D’s para programar el 15 debes hacer una circuiteria para que cuando los contadores de Minutos estén en 00 se restablezcan a 15 y cuando estén en 0F se restablezcan a 09 por medio de las entradas de Datos D’s y la entrada de control PL.
Fácil No ?

Bien: Los Datos en las D’s son ciertas cuando son altas (1), para pasar esos datos a las Q’s necesitamos un 0 en PL.
Además, las Q’s son ciertas cuando son altas (1).

Entonces: qué compuertas cumplen con las siguientes sentencias:
Hasta que todas las entradas sean altas nos da una salida baja ?..... esta compuerta para detectar la F.
Hasta que todas las entradas sean bajas nos da una salida baja ?.... esta compuerta para detectar los 0’s
0F, recuerdas ?
ya tenemos 0 cuando las decenas de minutos sean 0 y también tenemos 0 cuando las unidades de minutos sean F
Ahora hay que “Sumarlos” para obtener un solo 0 lógico: qué compuerta nos da un 0 cuando todas sus entradas son 0 ?...... la salida de esta compuerta iría a la entrada de control PL.

Esto mismo se debe hacer para cuando los contadores lleguen a 00.

Cuando ya se tengan diseñados los 2 circuitos hay que hacer otro que cuando sea 0F restablezca a 09 y cuando sea 00 restablezca a 15.

Esto se puede lograr con compuertas AND, 4 para las unidades y 4 para las decenas cuando llegue a 0F
Esto se puede lograr con compuertas AND, 4 para las unidades y 4 para las decenas cuando llegue a 00
Para 0F son 8 AND con una entrada común, por las otras entradas se programa 09
Para 00 son 8 AND con una entrada común, por las otras entradas se programa 15
Por medio de las entradas comunes seleccionamos 09 ó 15. no se deben conectar en paralelo, hay que utilizar preferentemente unas compuertas de 3 estados.
Esos 2 números debemos seleccionarlos según el caso si debe restablecer a 15 ó a 09 y pasarlos ya seleccionados a las entradas D’s de los contadores y por medio de PL pasarlos a las Q’s.

Estudiando este último párrafo podemos descubrir que se puede simplificar.

Espero esta palabrería te sirva de ayuda.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola Nokturna

Te cansó tanta palabrería ?

Te adjunto unos archivos que espero te sirvan para realizar tu proyecto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Nokturna

Hola MrCarlos, antes que nada, disculpa por tardar tanto en contestar, eh estado algo ocupada, para nada me cansé, solo estaba asimilando jeje, bueno te agradeceré eternamente que te hayas tomado la molestia de hacer incluso el diagrama, muchisimas gracias, trataré de armarlo y ya te cuento, espero no demorar tanto, pero estos proyectos finales nos traen de un lado para otro.

Bueno, muchisimas gracias nuevamente, y espero no tardar tanto en responder. Saludos


----------



## cone46

Hola soy muy nuevo en esto de los circuitos digitales y necesito hacer un semaforo que aparte que me controle los leds rojos y verdes tiene que tener un contador que vaya de 20 a 0 y regrese nuevamente a 20 lo que no puedo hacer es como ingresar por medio del 74193 o 74192 para que se inicie en 20 y como hacer que inicie en cada cambio del semaforo (el semaforo es de dos lados) gracias de antemano por la ayuda


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola cone46

Qué parte del circuito tienes hecho ?
Lo puedo ver ?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## cone46

esta es lo que tengo del circuito ya lo hice que cuente inversamente pero no se como hacer que cuente desde el dos para atras es decir 2, 1, 0 y nuevamente reinicie en 2

mmm adjunte un circuito pero no sale no se porque o no lo puedo adjuntar ya lo logre era un archivo del circuit maker pero no me di cuenta que no haia como subirlo pero ya lo comprimi y listo ahy esta


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola cone46

Según entiendo quieres que tu contador cuente de 20 a 0, Cierto?
En tu segundo mensaje dices de 2 a 0!!??

Di bien claro como lo quieres para poderte ayudar.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## cone46

Perdon no me explique bien el contador es de 20 a 0 lo que no podia hacer es como hacer que comienze en 2 para hacer el 20 y de hay vaya bajando creo que no me hice explicar bien 

pero bueno ya lo descubri  ya tengo el contador ya descifre como hacerle con una explicacion tuya que estaba en otra pagina y tambie ya tengo el semaforo que te decia pero ahora no se como unirlos a los dos circuitos ahy te los adjunto para ver como me puedes ayudar gracias de antemano.

Gracias y disculpa por la molestia 

saludos desde ecuador


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola cone46

Realmente no se para qué quieres el contador descendente de 20 a 0.
En este enlace hay 2 circuitos de semáforos, el de la pagina #28, particularmente, se me hace el mejor.
Con el puedes programar el tiempo de encendido de cada luz y, algo interesante, la luz ambar parpadea antes de cambiar a luz roja.
Analízalo y ve si te sirve.

Mensaje #28
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/semaforo-2-vias-3805/index2.html


saludos
a sus ordenes

Adjunto Imajen de aquel circuito


----------



## EDGAR12

buenos dias Mr carlos me parece muy interesante los proyectos que usted desarrolla en este foro, y queria pedir de su ayuda vi un archivo adjunto de un contador de 15 min descendente quise descargar el formato pero me dice que esta dañado no se si pueda proporcionarme el archivo seria de gran ayuda si t*a*mb*ién* me lo proporciona en algun programa para simularlo de antemano reciba mis cordiales saludos.
espero su respuesta


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola EDGAR12

A cual circuito contador de 15 min. descendente te refieres ??

Me podrías decir en que número de mensaje (*#xx*) está ese circuit0 ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## EDGAR12

mrcarlos dijo:


> hola nokturna
> 
> te cansó tanta palabrería ?
> 
> te adjunto unos archivos que espero te sirvan para realizar tu proyecto.
> 
> saludos
> a sus ordenes




// sobre este mensaje y adjuntabas unos archivos no se si para simularlos o un tipo de pdf no los pude abrir

Esta en el  mensaje #9



y otra pregunta usted en que programa simula sus circuitos?


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola EDGAR12

En Mi Mensaje #9 hay 2 archivos que adjunté.
El de más arriba es un archivo de imagen *.jpg lo pudieras abrir con algún SoftWare como el PAINT.

El de la parte baja es un archivo comprimido con WinZip.
Ahora bien: dentro de ese archivo .Zip está otro que se puede abrir con el simulador CircuitMaker 2000.

Utilizo varios simuladores LiveWire, CircuitMaker, El sistema de Proteus, CircuitWizar Etc.
Tú, cuál utilizas ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## EDGAR12

en este momento solo tengo proteus para simular no se si este circuito lo tenga en proteus 7 u 8


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola EDGAR12

Desafortunadamente no lo hice en ISIS de Proteus.
Tú Mismo Lo Podrías desarrollar basándote en la Imagen (JPG) que está adjunta en mi mensaje #9.

No crees ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## EDGAR12

muchisimas  gracias ya estoy bajando circuitmarker 2000 y ya estoy por acabar el circuito en proteus 

saludos


----------



## EDGAR12

buenas tardes Mrcarlos ya simule el circuito en circuitmarket tengo un problemita con el ultimo digito de l segundero pues lo quiero configurar a 0 lo conecto tal cual  D0 D1 D2 D3 A TIERRA  pero me crea un conflicto con los demas displays pues los pone a 0 todos. si me pudiera sugerir algo o ayudar le agradeceria mucho.


Saludos Mrcarlos


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola EDGAR12

Déjame ver tu circuito por favor.

Comprime el archivo que se genera con tu simulador y adjúntalo en tu siguiente mensaje.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## EDGAR12

te adjunto 2 archivos

saludos Mrcarlos


----------



## MrCarlos

En tu Esquema tienes algunas cosas por mejorar.
En el Flip-Flip, la J y K no hacen contacto con el Vcc además de todo lo conectado a esa línea.

Las entradas CE(Clock Enable) deben estar conectadas a Tierra(Gnd, Masa) para que los contadores puedan hacer su trabajo.
Para programar esos contadores con lo contenido en sus entradas D’s, debes mantener sus entradas PL a nivel alto *Y*, cuando se requiera hacerla nivel bajo por un instante.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## EDGAR12

buenas noches mr carlos ya hice los ajustes, ya tiene mejora ya almacena el cero en el ultimo display del segundero pero ahora no hace el conteo


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola EDGAR12

Creo que lo que deseas hacer es un cronometro descendente con minutos y segundos que inicie en 15:00 y se detenga cuando llegue a 00:00. 
Presionando un botón se reinicia en 15:00 para hacer otro ciclo.

Pero tienes configurados los contadores que inicien en 15:00 entonces el contador de las unidades de segundo está en 0 y se genera el pulso para su PL con lo que ese contador no retrocede por más pulsos que se le apliquen a su entrada Clock.

Lo que se tendría que hacer es
Programar a 15:00.
Al primer pulsos que retroceda a 14:59, luego 14:58, 14:57, 14:56. . .  14:01, 14:00, 13:59, 12:00 Etc.
Pero los contadores de los segundos los tienes configurados para que cuenten descendentemente en decimal lo cual no es correcto.
Deberían contar así: *00, 59*, 58, 57, 56, 55. . . 05, 04, 03, 02, 01, *00, 59*.
Lo mismo debe ocurrir con los contadores para los minutos.

Entonces lo que se debe hacer es que cuando lleguen a 00, 99 en este instante reprogramarlos a 59. Cierto ??
El 99 no se verá en los Display’s pues el cambio a 59 ocurre rápidamente.

Así deben contar. Ahora, cuando el cronómetro llegue a 00:00, al siguiente pulso debe cambiar a 15:00 y detenerse por medio del circuito formado por el Flip-Flop y la compuerta OR que tienes en tu esquema. Ahí se detendrá hasta que se vuelva a presionar el botón de inicio.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## EDGAR12

buenas tardes Mrcarlos, ya lo simule y si cuenta bien y manda la alarma al llegar a 0 el unico problema que tengo es al configurar los segundos pues si los configuro para que arranque el crono en = 15:00 me genera conflicto y no simula , y cuando los configuro para que arranque en 14:59 si lo simula muy bien el unico detalle es que no se refleja en el crono del segundero el numero 9 x que cuando lo corro se muestra 14:58 y deberia ser 14:59 sera un problema del circuit maker? x que lo quiero pasar a una proto para correrlo fisicamente , 
saludos Mrcarlos espero me pueda ayudar

le anexo la imagen del circuito


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola EDGAR12

No se que tanto hayas analizado(Pensado) en tu circuito.
Fíjate:
Debe iniciar en 15:00
Al presionar el botón debe contar así: 14:59, 14:58, 14:57, 14:56. . . Etc.
Cuando los contadores de los segundos lleguen a 14:99 en ese instante hay qué reprogramarlos a XX:59.
Los contadores de los minutos contar –1 y seguir contando Descendentemente.
Cuando, finalmente, el cronometro llegue a 00:00 se debe detener esperando que presionemos de nuevo el Botón. 
O tal vez, cuando el cronometro llegue a 00:00 restablecerse a 15:00 y detenerse esperando que presionemos de nuevo el Botón.

Así que esto deben hacer los contadores de los segundos:
A- Iniciar en :00.
B- Al presionar el botón cambiar a :59 y contar –1 en los contadores de los minutos y seguir contando.
C- Cuando lleguen a :99 restablecer a :59 y contar –1 en los contadores de los minutos.
D- Cuando el cronometro llegue a 00:00 detenerse o restablecerlo a 15:00 y detenerse esperando que se presione de nuevo el botón.

Como puedes ver hay varias condiciones para que el cronometro funcione como esperas.
Te sugiero que hagas primero la parte de los segundos.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## EDGAR12

MrCarlos eh seguido sus consejos ya desarrolle la circuiteria de los segundos ya le hice una trampa para que cargue el numero programado  aqui tengo unos avances espero me aconseje si es un buen circuito o se puede mejorar ya para empezar a desarrollar el de los minutos ya que quiero un contador de 15:00 descendente 
un saludo cordial
gracias Mrcarlos


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola EDGAR12

Al Iniciar(Correr) la simulación el contador inicia en 49 NO en 15.
Recuerda que el cronometro debe iniciar en 15:00 o preferentemente en 00:00
Al presionar el botón de inicio debería de cambiar a 15:00 e iniciar el conteo descendentemente.
Cuando llegue a 00:00 detenerse esperando un nuevo accionamiento del botón para iniciar otro ciclo.

Al circuito que adjuntaste le faltan algunas mejoras que se ven en la imagen Segundero (1).JPG
Probablemente te sirva el circuito que te adjunto en el .ZIP el cual se ve en la imagen Segundero (2).JPG.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## EDGAR12

buen día Mrcarlos le adjunto este nuevo circuito estuve trabajando en la madrugada y hoy vi los circuitos que me corrigió se lo muestro para también ver errores que pueda haber cometido 
eh estado analizando los ajustes que me hizo saber en el anterior circuito
de antemano gracias Mr carlos


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola EDGAR12

Veo que al Iniciar(Correr) la simulación se muestra en los Display’s: 14:59.
Habíamos dicho que iniciara en 15:00 –Creo-

Continuo observado la simulación de tu circuito y veo que los contadores para los minutos solo camban de 14 a 13 cíclicamente. Nunca baja a 12, 11, 10 Etc.

Los contadores para los segundos se ve que corren bien.

Hay 2 compuertas OR de 2 entradas que sobran en tu diseño: U12:A y U12:B.
Refiriéndonos primero a sus entradas y segundo a sus salidas, el estatuto para las compuertas OR es:
Cualquier uno da uno.
Su una entrada la conectas a tierra, el nivel que entre por la otra entrada determinará el nivel de salida: si es 1, la salida será 1, si es 0, la salida será 0. así que sobran esas OR.
Conecta la entrada que NO está a tierra a su salida y bórrala(s).

Esto ya te lo había mencionado:
Todo el circuito formado por U6:A, U6:B, U6:C. U7:A, U7:B, U7:C puede ser reemplazado por tan solo una compuerta NAND de 2 entradas (74LS00) como se mira en la imagen adjunta.
El contador (74LS190) para las decenas de segundos *Nunca* tendrá sus 4 BIT’s de salida a nivel alto. Cuenta del 0 (0000) al 9 (1001) solamente.
Con que detectes el LSB y el MSB con una compuerta NAND logras el objetivo.

Aquí vamos a iniciar con otros detalles.
En los circuitos lógicos, cualquiera, compuertas, contadores, Etc. NO dejes ninguna entrada sin conexión.
Es el caso de los decodificadores 74LS48; sus entradas LT y RBI deben ser conectadas, en este caso, a un nivel contrario a la función. Estas entradas mencionadas son ciertas cuando son nivel bajo, así que debes conectarlas al Vcc para que no te afecten cuando armes el circuito en la realidad.
La terminal nombrada BI/RBO puede quedar sin conexión en el ISIS de Proteus, en otros simuladores hay que conectarlas también a un nivel definido para que funciones estos decodificadores.

Faltan unas resistencias en cada segmento de cada Display.
El valor de estás resistencias se calcula en base a las características del Display.
*(Vcc – Vf) / If = R.*

Y el botón de inicio, dónde quedó??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## EDGAR12

ok voy a hacer los ajustes correspondientes y le anexo el circuito

gracias Mr carlos



ya hice los ajustes pero me crea un conflicto pues  no me respeta el numero que programo de los segundos comienza con el 49 y debe ser 59


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola EDGAR12

Ahí va el rollo:

Escogiste un contador sincrónico 74LS190; es un poco más difícil manejarlo.
Este contador no hace nada sino hasta que le apliques un pulso a su entrada clock(14).

Probablemente hubiera sido más fácil desarrollarlo con contadores asíncronos como el 74LS196.
Aparte de que este contador tiene todas las entradas y salidas del 74LS190 tiene además una entrada para restablecerlo a cero lo cual facilita aún más los desarrollos de contadores.
En fin ya casi lo terminas.

Analiza el circuito que te adjunto. Ve como le harías para agregar el Flip-Flop que tienes en tu diseño.

Nota que este circuito que te adjunto tiene un interruptor en lugar de un botón.
Este interruptor debe estar abierto antes de iniciar la simulación.
Luego se cierra para que inicie el conteo. Se detendrá al llegar a 00:00.

Los circuitos localizados en la parte superior a tu izquierda (74LS244) son para formar un selector de datos.
Recuerda que tu cronometro inicia en 15:00 y cada que transcurra 1 minuto, los contadores de los segundos se deben restablecer a 59.

El Flip-Flop que agregarías debe utilizar la señal *Start* y la nombrada *Cero*. Además debes cambiar el interruptor por un botón.

Las hojas de datos de los 74LS244 te las adjunto. Este circuito lo que hace es pasar los datos en sus entradas a sus salidas mientras su entrada de control, PIN 1 y PIN 19, es cierta baja. Si es alta, entonces las salidas pasarán al tercer nivel el cual es abierto, también nombrado de alta impedancia.

Espero que logres tu objetivo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## EDGAR12

gracias Mrcarlos voy a analizar los circuitos y espero pronto tener mi circuito listo

saludos cordiales


----------

